

Tabs vs spaces for indentation - nithinbekal
http://nithinbekal.com/2011/tabs-vs-spaces-for-indentation/

======
pbreit
This probably won't be settled in an HN thread but for what it's worth, I like
spaces (Python). The other religious war that seems unresolvable is where to
put braces in languages like PHP. What drove me nuts was the more common
Allman style with braces on new lines. Thank goodness I'm on Python now. The
tighter code is so much more pleasant to look at and work with.

